# Cops when Urban Parking/Sleeping



## jimmyjim (Jun 9, 2021)

Hey y'all, this is Jame, I'm just writing because I'm going on a car trip super soon, and I've done these before sleeping in my car and all but I've never slept in my car in trying to travel to super urban, populated areas. I am wanting to go up to Nashville (I live in the South), Chicago, then Minneapolis to see a friend, and my biggest fear for real is that a cop would knock on my window while I'm sleeping (I hate cops, who doesn't), so I was wondering if anybody has any tips so I don't have to wake up to a cop knocking on my window. I'm fine if a person does, and I travel and sleep in my car sometimes, but this is just my biggest fear I guess, this one specific scenario. Anyone got any tips? I just don't wanna be up at night worried to sleep bc of this. Thanks y'all, xoxo


----------



## WanderLost (Jun 9, 2021)

jimmyjim said:


> Hey y'all, this is Jame, I'm just writing because I'm going on a car trip super soon, and I've done these before sleeping in my car and all but I've never slept in my car in trying to travel to super urban, populated areas. I am wanting to go up to Nashville (I live in the South), Chicago, then Minneapolis to see a friend, and my biggest fear for real is that a cop would knock on my window while I'm sleeping (I hate cops, who doesn't), so I was wondering if anybody has any tips so I don't have to wake up to a cop knocking on my window. I'm fine if a person does, and I travel and sleep in my car sometimes, but this is just my biggest fear I guess, this one specific scenario. Anyone got any tips? I just don't wanna be up at night worried to sleep bc of this. Thanks y'all, xoxo


Can't you just not respond until the cop goes away?

Edit: I was picturing an RV scenario. Idk about a car. Why not just let him run your ID and move to a diff spot if he tells you?


----------



## Fortitude (Jun 9, 2021)

Ay Jimmy, I have been exclusively car-dwelling and traveling for a couple years. Ive never been to Nashville but I've car-slept in a lot of cities and had plenty of cop knocks (urban and rural). 

I suggest posting to the cities subreddit asking about a safe place to park or a free place to park in the downtown areas. 

When you go to sleep, lock everything in your trunk so the only thing in your cab is you and blankets (phone or whatever if you need that too). Sleep for 1.5 or 3 hours at a time (i set an alarm and peek outside, then go back to sleep). Or straight up move your car during these breaks if you must avoid the 2 hour rotations of parking enforcement. 

Make a plan for what you'll say to cops when they knock. I always tell them: I'm just travelling through the city, but was falling asleep at the wheel and needed a spot to nap safely. Seems to work most of the time. If the cop seems patient i'll ask them "is there a better place for me to sleep?". Ive often gotten good suggestions this way. The only time this didnt work is when the cop thought i might be running from the law or something and questioned my whole trip. I tell them im headed home to see a sick family member, but you can do what fits you. 

Some good places I look for: Library parking lots; post office parking lots; residential areas with street parking; nicely lit/busy travel stations; Rest stops in the city; 24/7 grocery store lots; freecampsites.net in/out of the city. 

lmk if that helps comrade


----------



## Romanriff (Jun 9, 2021)

Park with other cars and make sure they don't have some kind of permit to park overnight there. Street parking outside apartment complexes and parks are good spots in my experience as long as it's not super obvious you're sleeping in it. Cops tend to harass people parked overnight in parking lots rather than on the street. I always try to get out of my spot before the morning rush starts to pick up. I also try not to open my van up as much I can help it.


----------



## ACAB1312LIGHTER (Nov 8, 2021)

If you search they have a list of Walmarts and whether they allow overnight parking, also BLM land is super convenient if you end up out west


----------



## jimmyjim (Nov 9, 2021)

thanks to all who responded! I took my trip from FL to MN back in July and had no problems, and really appreciate everybody's help.


----------



## Landob (Nov 16, 2021)

These are all great responses. I'd like to add one that I feel is super important. Do not sleep in your vehicle while inebriated. You will get a DUI if a cop notices.


----------

